# I can't believe...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

...I'm actually starting to collect Lionel. 

This started with breaking out the Lionel trolley to run around the Christmas tree, then I got the idea to get an engine and a few cars. I like the 40's and 50's stuff. This is the first car to arrive...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

You don't realize, of course, but you've been oscillating ... first the tiny, tiny stuff ... then the great big backyard stuff, and now -- finally -- you've found Nirvana with old Lionel O.

The angels are singing, glorious sunrays shine in your eyes ... it's all good, my friend ... all good!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally, you got to a reasonable size. Not too small, and not too big.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got the wrong track you have the "cheap" O/27 track. 

What is next N scale?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Finally, you got to a reasonable size. Not too small, and not too big.


I'm worse than Goldilocks. :laugh:

The backyard railroad saga is still continuing...
Sean sent the railbike for me to finish off. It's raining now, but when things dry out I'll post some pics of it. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> You got the wrong track you have the "cheap" O/27 track.


It's a perfect match because I'm cheap, too. 

I just got a couple of old cheap manual switches for a simple layout.










...and the little engine will be here any day...


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm worse than Goldilocks. ?



How about Alice In Wonderland !!!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the Goldilocks comparison ...

Too big ... too small ... just right!!!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Two more cars arrived today... 










The Lionel ore cars are too modern and they didn't manufacture them back in the 1950's, so I shortened a cheap beat up Lehigh Valley hopper into an old time ore car that I'll use as a ballast carrier. That's just the test fit. It still needs to be glued and painted.

I'm putting together a cheap version of this 1954 work train...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a few of those switches they work good, I never had a problem with those and I like the little red indicator arrow.
Watch it the indicators break fairly easy, they do sell them though. I put a few spares in the parts box.

Yours need a good cleaning, I guess you know no steel wool or sand paper?
T man has a thread on cleaning track up.

Are you going to cut up all of the cars to make them shorter like your HO's?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like your shortened Lehigh Valley car. That looks good. What are you using to glue it back together?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> I have a few of those switches they work good, I never had a problem with those and I like the little red indicator arrow.


I do too, Ed. 
I also like the way the lever works, like an old fashioned ground throw. They're nice in that there is a minimal amount of stuff above "ground level".



> Watch it the indicators break fairly easy, they do sell them though. I put a few spares in the parts box.


I will. I'll be painting them so that the through target is green and the shunt arrow is red.



> Yours need a good cleaning, I guess you know no steel wool or sand paper?
> T man has a thread on cleaning track up.


Thanks for the good advice. I'll find it. :thumbsup:



> Are you going to cut up all of the cars to make them shorter like your HO's?


I don't think so. Most are already pretty short and I only shortened the beat up hopper for a ballast car and will use the flat car full length for carrying rails. I'll might chop a cheap gondola into a small wooden tie car to complete a MOW track work train. A crane car and its tender are also on the way.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just finished up the shorty MOW ballast car... 










Locating the seam half way between a riveted support bracket makes the joint fairly unobtrusive. The trucks are cleaned and the wheels are all lubed. It rolls like a dream and is ready to be put into service.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I never would've thought of that idea...looks cool!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That shorty looks fabulous, Greg! Very creative mod!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got this old cheap gondola off of ebay... 










...and am going to do the same to make a shorty MOW wooden railroad tie carrier. I'd never do this to anything that had any collector value, but there's always plenty of relatively worthless beaters to play around with.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> I really like your shortened Lehigh Valley car. That looks good. What are you using to glue it back together?


I use the same standard clear pvc glue that I use for work because it allows enough time to align the parts properly. I apply it sparingly and evenly to both surfaces with a Qtip stick so that when they're put together the two softened surfaces stick like crazy. The parts are glued together upside down on a thick piece of plate glass to keep everything straight and true.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> That shorty looks fabulous, Greg! Very creative mod!
> 
> TJ


Thanks, tj. 

It's just the same thing I've been doing... only bigger now.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Another wondering soul has found peace in 3-Rail O-Gauge Land! :laugh:

And not only is O-gauge "just right" but so are the postwar trains. No too small, like some of the earlier stuff, and not to big like the full O scale stuff. Just right!

And if you don't have room to build a big layout, O-27 track is a life saver. Being able to fit more and bigger trains into the same or smaller space than HO is AWESOME!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to Lionel Land. I like that shorty.:thumbsup:

Be careful of cheap gondolas they are addictive.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

How long until you chop those suckers down to 30% of their current length?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> How long until you chop those suckers down to 30% of their current length?


30% isn't likely because of truck wheel clearance. Gondolas and hoppers lend to shortening the easiest because of their well defined vertical riveted supports...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see the O-scale Shortie collection....


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The rest of the cars came to complete the MOW work train... 




























Still waiting on the engine... it's been stuck at the USPS sorting facility for 5 days now. How do they expect me to run a railroad without an engine.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The MOW paint color match is reasonably close considering one car was painted 58 years ago while the other was painted yesterday... 










After cleaning up the work caboose, the match is even closer now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kids run their trains without engines all the time, just push them along! 

What engine are you getting?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Greg ...

You're gonna need some Union guys muckin' about on that work train!

Looks great !

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Kids run their trains without engines all the time, just push them along!
> 
> What engine are you getting?


This one... 










It looks to be in reasonably decent condition and the seller said that it runs fine. I sure hope the Postal people can find the parcel. It has a tracking number and delivery confirmation, so my odds are a little bit better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

US Army?!? :thumbsup:

Uhh ... scratch my Union guys thought ...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

No Union guys? Maybe I can find some Confederate Army guys to run it. 

Hey by the way... any of you guys you know of a good source of O scale figures at a decent price? The work train has lots of places for workers to ride on.

Greg


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been thinking about ordering these. The price is right . . . 

http://www.readymadetoys.com/besefi.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed had a China source a while back ... do a Search to see if you can find his thread.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Cleaned and serviced the Work Caboose, and was suprized in what superb condition it was in once the grime was removed. It almost looks out of the box new. You'd hardly guess that it's almost 60 years old. It's one of the heavy models too, with a diecast metal platform. And it has couplers on both ends. Many of them came with only one coupler.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that really cleaned up well.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

erkenbrand said:


> I've been thinking about ordering these. The price is right . . .
> 
> http://www.readymadetoys.com/besefi.html



O M G that pic reminded me of a picture of a train in India.

I saw it on YouTube.

A train with about 3 or 4 HUNDRED people hanging off it.

Everyone looking for a ride!

I don't know how to find that pic.

Anyone ?????


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Found it. I don't know how to post it.

Punched in ... overcrowded train in India.

Can someone with more computer skills post it for me , please ?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Would it be this one?...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> I've been thinking about ordering these. The price is right . . .
> 
> http://www.readymadetoys.com/besefi.html


That's an interesting company. I like their tracks. Too bad they don't offer any sets of train workers.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

choo choo said:


> That's an interesting company. I like their tracks. Too bad they don't offer any sets of train workers.



Actually, its the one where you can ALMOST see the locomotive !


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

choo choo said:


> Would it be this one?...




Actually, its the one where you can ALMOST see the locomotive ! 
__________________


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

choo choo said:


> Would it be this one?...




Actually, its the one where you can ALMOST see the locomotive !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some of the RMT figures, they're pretty decent. I bought the seated ones for passenger cars, but there are also standing ones.

The ones you get on eBay in 100 lots are good for crowd scenes, but they're not very high quality and a bit small.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the sizing advice, John. You saved me from buying midgets.:laugh:
I'm shopping around for a railroad crew to ride on the work train. The engine arrived today...










So now the work train is complete... 










The original 1954 set had these cars...









I got reasonably similar representations of the original set. My crane has a black cab and 6 wheel trucks instead red and 4's. The grey hoppers were more expensive, and I was going to shorten one anyways, so I took the cheap route. The Seaboard Switchers that came with the set were also pricey so I went small and kept the total cost of the work train down to just $160.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking work train. Your shortened hopper really makes it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We have him hooked, he'll never look back now!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> That's a great looking work train. Your shortened hopper really makes it.


Thanks. 
Shortening the ballast car made its length more compatable with the small engine. The crane is already short and the tender has to be long enough to clear the crane boom. The flat car stays long because it will be carrying long sections of rail. There's still an old beater $10 gondola on the way here. It'll be made into a shorty wooden railroad tie car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed had a China source a while back ... do a Search to see if you can find his thread.
> 
> TJ


http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-pcs-All-Seated-Figures-O-scale-1-48-Painted-People-/390124713941?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ad53eb7d5


Check all their listings sometimes there is the same thing but cheaper.

I check e bay for lots of O people sometimes you can get a good deal. 
I got one more place I will dig up in a min, I got to eat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The RMT deal of 48 is a better price per person. You can get them seated or standing.

RMT Beep People


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The RMT deal of 48 is a better price per person. You can get them seated or standing.
> 
> RMT Beep People



That was my second one, get them while they are on sale or they will go back up some, but if you wait they always come back down.
RMT sells their stuff like yo-yo's, prices go up and down every other day.

I am wondering if the beep people are more like a 1/43 size?
Still will go with O though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the sitting ones, they look good in cars. I also have some of the 1:50 ones that come by the hundred, they used to be dirt cheap, but they have jacked the price recently. Those are significantly smaller than the Beep People. I just measured a standing BEEP guy (Remembered they come with each RMT car), they're 1 3/8" tall. That would make them 5ft 6in at 1:48 scale, not that tall.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot all about the ones that come with the cars.

I must have bought at least a dozen cars in the last couple of months.
They are the same size as the beep people?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, those are BEEP people.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It runs... 










I bead blasted the driving rods and gunblued them so as to look a little more realistic.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking work train. I like the gun blue on the driving rods.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, time to shorten the rest of the cars and locomotive!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... naive question ...

That's a diesel loco, right? Is it common that a small diesel would have drive rods? I guess one direct powered axel, the other off of the rods? I'm not much of a diesel-head, but that doesn't seem too common to me.

I know most larger diesels are actually diesel-electric ... axels driven off of electric motors, powered (indirectly) by diesel engines. Not the case here, of course, but where does it all fit in the scheme of things ... ???

Steer me straight ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You are right TJ, this is an unusual beast. The larger diesels have individual motors, this one isn't a diesel-electric, but rather a direct drive diesel.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Engine #41 is listed as a Turbine Switcher, but I think it's just some Lionel fantasy. Although this Bachmann 45 ton switcher also has drive rods. I'm not sure of its motive power, but it has mufflers...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it's a little diesel that really, really wants to grow up to be a steamer!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The shorty gondola turned out pretty good... 




























The seam turned out good enough that it almost doesn't need painting. It can double as a MOW railroad tie carrier or a little mining car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you're right, I wouldn't paint that one! That really looks cool, you don't see those around everyday.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It's for sure not going to get painted, John... 
And the lettering stayed nice even though the Central C of NYC got chopped off. I've got the seam technique down pretty good now sanding down to the middle of a riveted spar. It's easier to do on O cars than HO because they're larger.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I LOVE the shorty black Lionel gondola!!!

I bet you could sell those like mini hotcakes on ebay!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm tempted to try making one of those myself.  I have a number of older PW gondolas that I could take over to the bandsaw and chop.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Go for it. :thumbsup:
They're actually pretty easy to make. But I wouldn't use a power tool to cut the car. I use one of these...










...and the fine control of making a straight cut is exquisite.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can never make an exact straight cut with the X-acto saw, that's why I thought of the power saw.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, the trick is starting absolutely straight because the rest of the razor saw blade follows whatever direction the first cut makes. What I do is to cut outside of the finished seam and sand it down to fit. That way there is enough material left to take down to get everything square and plumb. This last shorty was cut between the rivets and the raised edge so hardly anything needed to be taken off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I figure I could cut with the narrow blade on the bandsaw and then sand it flat, it'll be flatter than I'm going to get it with the X-acto saw.  I'm only risking a $10 car if I screw up, so not a big deal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Engine #41 is listed as a Turbine Switcher, but I think it's just some Lionel fantasy. Although this Bachmann 45 ton switcher also has drive rods. I'm not sure of its motive power, but it has mufflers...


Lionel had no Fantasy's.

Notice the drive rods and what I guess is a counterweight.



Often referred to as a gas turbine, a modern combustion turbine operates on a variety of gaseous and liquid fuels ranging from light distillates to residual oil. In fact, most are installed with multi-fuel capability to take advantage of changes in cost and availability of various fuels.

From the wiki,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westinghouse_Combustion_Turbine_Systems_Division


From my Road train thread post #166 from here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388

Good eyes TJ.
Remember I found one in Pennsylvania.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I figure I could cut with the narrow blade on the bandsaw and then sand it flat, it'll be flatter than I'm going to get it with the X-acto saw.  I'm only risking a $10 car if I screw up, so not a big deal.


That'd work just fine. I put a piece of sandpaper on a 1/2 inch thick piece of glass and scoot each half around on it. The more noise they make, the flatter they're getting. :laugh:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Engine #41 is listed as a Turbine Switcher, but I think it's just some Lionel fantasy.


Not so! Here is the prototype for the Lionel gas turbine switcher. It's described as an experimental unit. photo from http://travelphotobase.com/v/USMO/MOLY371.HTM


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey what do you know? 
It really was a turbine. 
Thanks for the info jefe. 
Guess that explains the driving rods.

Lionel did a whole series of that same 2-4-2 engine chassis with a variety of different shells:

#41 Army Transportation Corps
#42 Picatinny Arsenal
#51 Navy Yard New York
#53 Rio Grande Snow Plow
#56 M+StL Mining Transport
#57 Atomic Energy Commission
#58 Great Northern Rotary Snow Plow
#59 Air Force Minuteman


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, Eljefe,

Thanks for the historic prototype info, guys!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Choo choo just cranked out another shorty...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those gondolas are looking good. I have to dig a couple out and see how I make out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those look fabulous, especially with the original Lionel lettering / graphics intact.

You think I was kidding, Greg ... these things would be a huge hit on ebay!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I know you're not kidding, tj... :thumbsup:

This one is going up on ebay tomorrow just to see what happens.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm gettin' my popcorn ready ...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

So am I. It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, are you including a pic of the pre-cut (orig) car on the listing? I think it might help / draw more attention.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rivet...rivet.

There is no way that the little car can haul that much weight now.

Look good.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the good idea, tj. 

I captured an ebay pic of the one I bought and put it in the ad. It makes a great contrast...




















Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm watching, I'll be curious what it goes for.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It's totally up to the Capitalist free market to determine the selling price.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> It's totally up to the Capitalist free market to determine the selling price.


Or someone who just have to have it and has a lot of dough. 
You could list one of a kind. (in that color) I never seen any sold that way so you wouldn't be lying.
Or a newbie might just have to have it, lately I see a lot of newbies who drive up the price to you wouldn't believe! 
Some could have bought the same thing new, cheaper.
You think they would wait till the end instead of driving up the bid?

I am watching too, I wish you had a looker counter, I am curious on how many are looking.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I can see the counter and will keep you posted, Ed. 

So far it has 14 views in the first hour.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> I am watching too, I wish you had a looker counter, I am curious on how many are looking.


Hey Ed. 
There's a few hours left on the auction and so far it has 187 views and 24 watchers. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Hey Ed.
> There's a few hours left on the auction and so far it has 187 views and 24 watchers.
> 
> Greg


I am one of the watchers It has been holding at $10.50.

You won't know till the end.

Doesn't e bay have the counters for lookers anymore, I rarely see them/


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It's a seller option to include it or not. I never do just to avoid the embarrassment in case nobody looks. :laugh: Anything I've ever sold usually ends up with an average of about 50 looks and 6 watchers. This one is way out of the norm. I think it drew some extra curiousity because it's an odd unique item.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I turn off the view counters as well, no reason to give anyone a clue how popular my items are.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It went for $17.50 which isn't much, so that's the end of the sale. However, while I was waiting I made another one... 



















I'm going to keep this set of three as they all match. It was a real challenge trying to find the gondolas that came with brake wheels and foot steps on the frames.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool, they look like they were made that way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's great looking, Greg ... nice work ... especially with triplets!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am waiting for the giant gondola to appear with all those mid sections!!! 

They do make small ore cars, but you seem to be having too much fun.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I am waiting for the giant gondola to appear with all those mid sections!!!


Second motion! :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> They do make small ore cars, but you seem to be having too much fun.


I know... 










...but everything I have is late 40's and early 50's when they weren't made. So my small collection remains time consistent. 










Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry guys... I won't be making any long stuff. That's Sean's territory.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In that case, you should offer all the middle sections in the for-sale forum for someone to fabricate the long ones.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just made a shorty work car... 










The glue oozed some, and the underlying base plastic was black which made the seam show up even more. I'll see if I can match some paint to help cover it. All in all, it turned out fairly well.

Used the flux welder to microweld the shortened metal frame together...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great job on the work caboose! :thumbsup: I like the look. I do have an Army Switcher so I am thinking about getting out a saw.  I wish I had more cabeeses.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> In that case, you should offer all the middle sections in the for-sale forum for someone to fabricate the long ones.


You spoke first, John... so you can have them for $5 to cover mailing. 










The angled end sections are thrashed, but the 4 flat center sections are intact. If you're making long ones, they're exactly the parts that are useful.

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you turn them upside down you could make a girder bridge.

Vehicular bridge or a RR bridge.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Clever excorcism on the caboose, Greg. You mentioned that you were going to hack away earlier, but I had forgotten then about the challenge of dealing with the metal frame. Nice weld work!

(Don't throw the cupola out, though ... you can likely have fun with that at some point!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> If you turn them upside down you could make a girder bridge.
> 
> Vehicular bridge or a RR bridge.



No?

How about making them into ore bins for your ore cars?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I leave them to someone that will fabricate something with them.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, John... I mistakenly thought you were hinting for them. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, just figured that someone could make a really long gondola with them. Come to think of it...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Great job on the work caboose! :thumbsup: I like the look. I do have an Army Switcher so I am thinking about getting out a saw.  I wish I had more cabeeses.


Thanks, T... 
That caboose was just $5. I get old used cheap non-collectable cars to make into shortys, and now have a little train of them...










Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> It's a seller option to include it or not. I never do just to avoid the embarrassment in case nobody looks. :laugh: Anything I've ever sold usually ends up with an average of about 50 looks and 6 watchers. This one is way out of the norm. I think it drew some extra curiousity because it's an odd unique item.
> 
> Greg





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I turn off the view counters as well, no reason to give anyone a clue how popular my items are.



Sometimes when I see the counter with a lot of views, I add to my watch list.
Sometimes it triggers something that makes me want to have it if so many are looking.
If I do make a bid early then the counter goes up, I might throw in a higher bid towards the end as I know a lot are looking. ( I manually snipe at the end, I got a system, I don't trust a program to do it for me. The beginning bid I might throw in is just for testing the water. And that way I get the one click bid box option at the end for the last second bid.)

You just might be short changing yourselves by not using a counter.


Greg......I am waiting to see how you cut the crane cut down to size.
It looks odd sitting with the shorties.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> No?
> 
> How about making them into ore bins for your ore cars?



I like that idea they are just big enough to get one truck underneath.

I may be crazy enough to do it. 5 bucks. Will the caboose roof fit in too?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I lke that idea they are just big enough to get one truck underneath.



After I suggested that, I noticed that Gregg made them into wood cars instead.

It would be easy enough to make them into bin walls for some coal retention pits.
But then he would have to add a clam bucket to the crane to scoop the coal up.

And...he would be the shorty King if he can shorten the 12 wheeled crane with out getting rid of 2 axles.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> After I suggested that, I noticed that Gregg made them into wood cars instead.
> 
> It would be easy enough to make them into bin walls for some coal retention pits.
> But then he would have to add a clam bucket to the crane to scoop the coal up.
> ...


That's not likely, Ed... 
...as the 6 wheel crane trucks are already only 1 inch apart. Anyways the base is diecast and doesn't lend itself to modification. I do have some ladders and a smokestack coming for the shorty crew car.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look what I found.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy moly ...

Looks like a Viagra moment, T ...



TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's an old two rail gondola. Big Huh!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great gondola, nice contrast to the home-made models.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So not custom-extended? I don't recall seeing one in O that long before. Neat.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I blew up the pic really big and can see hints of three seams in it... 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Found a use for the extra gondola pieces... 










It's an old locomotive truck with a coupler on it that I got off ebay for $6. This is just the concept. I'll be cutting the body shorter and putting some end pieces on it. It'll make a nifty little tool cart that I can tack onto the end of the MOW work train. 

Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will take another look. I wasn't looking for seams then. I was too shocked.

I like the mini! I just can'tget the nerve to mess with any of the gondolas I have now. I just can't.hwell:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like that mini! Great idea.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I will take another look. I wasn't looking for seams then. I was too shocked.
> 
> I like the mini! I just can'tget the nerve to mess with any of the gondolas I have now. I just can't.hwell:


I totally understand, T... :thumbsup:
...and wouldn't be able to bring myself to hack up any car that had collectabile value. I go for the common low end highly used rusty stuff with no boxes. 

When it comes to making shortys, I'm a real bottom feeder. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The work crew car smokestack came yesterday, and I also put in the windows, and trimmed the tool car...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> The work crew car smokestack came yesterday ...


I think I just shed a tear of happiness! :thumbsup:

TJ

Oh ... and your shorty is getting shorty-er-er-er!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The couplers are getting larger than the cars!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The ladders arrived today...


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is making me think I need to put this little caboose on the rails instead of being used as a yard office...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that caboose has to be on the rails, it matches the other cars.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you'd better lock your doors, Andy ... else a certain un-named forum member try to snatch that little caboose out from under you!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I think you'd better lock your doors, Andy ... else a certain un-named forum member try to snatch that little caboose out from under you!
> 
> TJ


Not a chance... 
The cupola posed length issues as being too long for one standard postwar truck and too short for two. Perhaps you could make it into a bobber with a custom truck. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a bobber is the way to go.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Perhaps a three axle passenger truck with the middle pedistal removed?
I used to do that with HO trucks to build four wheel On30 rolling stock.

Or maybe split a freight truck and extend its length or maybe just make a sheet metal frame with tabs that are drilled for axles like Marx four wheel tin cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A sheet metal U shaped frame with small holes for the needle-point axles would probably work pretty well. I think I'd make the frame of aluminum so as not to wear the axles.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This little engine came in the mail today... 










...it needs a pantograph, but I might leave it as a diesel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get repro pantographs for $5 last time I checked.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's looking great.


----------

